# troubleshooting irrigation system



## 307local (Apr 11, 2018)

Moved into a new old house and have an irrigation zone that won't turn off. Following the controller out to the valve box leads me to a panel of solenoids that look like they operate a hydraulic system. No valves to be seen. I assume they are in-line? I've never worked with hydraulicly operated valves. Any advice on hunting down the malfunctioning valve?

Thanks,

Brad

solenoid manifold


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Interesting system - I've never heard of a hydraulically actuated system. What did the small hoses on the solenoids connect to? I'd think they provided some sort of water pressure to a shutoff valve?


----------

